# Perdidos na Peneda-Gerês



## iceworld (4 Fev 2008 às 01:19)

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/20080203+-+Perdidos+na+Peneda-Geres.htm


O helicóptro teve de vir de Santa Comba Dão 

Não temos nenhuma base mais perto ?!


----------



## boneli (4 Fev 2008 às 02:41)

na verdde um heli para chegar ao gerês desde santa comba demora pouco mais que 20 minutos. um helicopetero para actuar naquelas condições tem que ter um conjunto de requesitos que so o que esta sediado em santa combadão pode dar...o local onde estão as pessoas é o mais remoto e perigoso que temos no nosso pais...as pessoas gostam de arriscar
 e depois é o que acontece...temo pela vida deles..ja la estive de helicopetero e não é um local bom para se fazer resgates..sem visiblidade com neve ventos e nevoeiro tem qu haver infra vermelhos para detetar as pessoas....mas se o heli não pode aterrar  a única maneira é esperar que o tempo melhre ou tentar chagar por terra mas apenas osm bombeiros  locais é que poderão la chegar ao fim de muitas horas a pé--o heli se souber a localização podera deixar mantimentos...mas acredito que a visiblidade  é nula. mesmo,complicado


----------



## Minho (4 Fev 2008 às 10:56)

Bem parece que foi pior a emenda que o soneto... a equipa de socorro de 20 homens também ficou lá presa... com o clima de alta montanha não se brinca....


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2008 às 10:56)

Então mas esta gente não conhece GPS  em que muitos mapas estão cheios de erros  e que só dão a 100% nos states só para variar 

Agora a serio pessoal o nosso país acho que é impossivel alguem perder-se ou ficar isolado a não ser que aconteça algo meteorologicamente relevante mas isso vai da capacidade/perspectiva geográfica de cada um...se ainda fosse no mar tudo bem não existem pontos de referência agora em terra.


----------



## iceworld (4 Fev 2008 às 12:05)

Minho disse:


> Bem parece que foi pior a emenda que o soneto... a equipa de socorro de 20 homens também ficou lá presa... com o clima de alta montanha não se brinca....




http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/20080204_Resgate+bem+sucedido.htm

Afinal o heli demora 45min !! 
A neve esta com meio metro!!


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2008 às 12:45)

*Gerês: Aventura dos três montanhistas foi "uma grande asneira"*

O director-adjunto do Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e da Biodiversidade (ICNB) disse hoje à Lusa ter sido "uma grande asneira" a aventura dos três montanhistas que se perderam domingo no Parque Nacional Peneda-Gerês. 

"Trata-se de um trajecto muito difícil, porque é no alto da montanha e nunca para ser feito com as condições climatéricas que estavam ontem [domingo]. Foi uma grande asneira", o responsável regional do ICNB, Paulo Cabral. 

As três pessoas (dois homens e uma mulher com idades compreendidas entre os 29 e os 41 anos) - que já foram entretanto resgatadas pela equipa de salvamento - perderam-se ao tentarem fazer o percurso Pitões das Júnias/Portela do Homem dentro do Parque Peneda-Gerês. 

Segundo o responsável do departamento norte do instituto que gere o Parque Nacional Peneda-Gerês, esta "asneira" deverá assim servir de "exemplo" para outras pessoas, que devem documentar-se e preparar-se muito bem antes de iniciar qualquer percurso deste género.

Segundo Paulo Cabral, foram dois vigilantes do próprio parque que guiaram a equipa de bombeiros destacada no domingo para resgatar os três montanhistas perdidos. 

"Os bombeiros não conheciam o local e foram auxiliados pelos vigilantes do parque que serviram de guias", explicou.

A sua localização ao início da manhã de hoje devido às condições climatéricas "agrestes" só foi possível porque os montanhistas se encontravam munidos de um aparelho GPS - através do qual deram as coordenadas da sua localização. 

De acordo com o responsável, os três montanhistas - residentes na área do Porto - estavam habituados a fazer caminhadas na serra munidos de material de emergência e salvamento, nomeadamente sacos de cama, tenda e GPS. 

Não terá inclusivamente sido a primeira vez que tentavam fazer este trajecto. 

Os três perdidos deram as coordenadas exactas do local onde se encontravam à Protecção Civil, que cerca das 02:00 de hoje teve de suspender as buscas devido à queda de neve.

Contudo, a queda de neve durante a noite impediu a progressão no terreno da equipa de socorro, formada por 20 elementos, dado que ultrapassava o meio metro de altura.

De acordo com o 2º Comandante do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Vila Real, Almor Salvador, as três pessoas passaram a noite numa tenda que tinham consigo e encontram-se fisicamente "bem".

In: Lusa

Tambem é uma grande asneria ter um boletim meteorológico quase a cair aos bocados  já para não falar do material do proprio IM.

Só porque os tipos tiveram azar em perder-se e tiveram de requesitar os meios de socorro ficaram os mesmos todos chateados é incrivel este país quer tudo ser pago para não fazer nada não admira que paguem pouco...o que lhes vale (aos meios de socorro) é que o pessoal fica todo em casa ou em centros comerciais e tambem que o AA anda sempre por cá porque se não queria ver.


----------



## filipept (4 Fev 2008 às 13:51)

Será que estes aventureiros alguma vez viram os episodios de Man v.s Wild (de Bear Grylls) no Discovery Channel? 
É que de certeza que lhes teria sido muito util.

A montanha é sempre um território perigoso, então quando se alia á mãe natureza tudo pode acontecer. Mesmo sendo pessoas com experiencia (como parece ser o caso) existem situações que pura e simplesmente não dominamos.

Os meios de socorro parece-me que agiram muito bem, com grande sensatez. Pelo menos quando foram acionados conseguiram responder e mostraram que estavam preparados. (quantos por esse Portugal fora podem dizer o mesmo???)

P.S: Se algum dos aventureiros for cá do forum (ou por cá passar), esperamos pelo relato na primeira pessoa, deve ter sido dificil.


----------



## boneli (4 Fev 2008 às 13:55)

Boas tardes

Afinal já estão em segurança...é dificil mas pode acontecer as pessoas se perderem em locais destes.  São cerca de 40 km sem acessos e completamente selvagem com altitude sempre superior a 1000 metros..se aliar-mos tudo isto as condições meteriológicas não é dificil perceber que não é boa ideia aventorar-se naquela zona...mesmo quem conhece não o faz.
E não é só ali que se deve ter cuidado..existem serras mais pequenas como a das arrábida que são traiçoeiras..


----------



## Minho (4 Fev 2008 às 14:26)

Devem ter aprendido com a lição... 

Isto de não consultar o MeteoPT.com antes de se meterem em aventuras é no que dá 

Ainda por cima devem ter sido os estreantes dos novos Kamov


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2008 às 14:58)

Também me parece que há aqui uma falha grave. Então não tinham conhecimento das previsões meteorológicas para estes dias. Não sabiam que o vento iria ser muito intenso e que haveria neve?


----------



## iceworld (4 Fev 2008 às 15:03)

Dan disse:


> Também me parece que há aqui uma falha grave. Então não tinham conhecimento das previsões meteorológicas para estes dias. Não sabiam que o vento iria ser muito intenso e que haveria neve?



Pois, podiam não estar á espera de ter meio metro  de neve mas o vento é sempre um elemento a ter muito em conta neste tipo de saídas!!


----------



## filipept (4 Fev 2008 às 15:04)

Minho disse:


> Devem ter aprendido com a lição...
> 
> Isto de não consultar o MeteoPT.com antes de se meterem em aventuras é no que dá
> 
> Ainda por cima devem ter sido os estreantes dos novos Kamov



Foi só para dar um passeio de heli (valente bicho ) 

Temos de criar o manual de sobrevivencia meteopt...

1º - Antes de qualquer saida para a montanha, ou caminhada, consultar o meteopt.
...


----------



## Minho (4 Fev 2008 às 22:28)

Dan disse:


> Também me parece que há aqui uma falha grave. Então não tinham conhecimento das previsões meteorológicas para estes dias. Não sabiam que o vento iria ser muito intenso e que haveria neve?



Por isso quando o familiar de um deles disse que eram experientes na montanha fiquei ainda mais estupefacto 

Já agora e para quem não conhece os amigos do INM.es têm no seu site um Guia de Montanha muito bom e de graça


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Fev 2008 às 21:49)

*Montanhistas do Gerês vão ser multados*

Afinal a acidentada aventura de três montanhistas no passado fim-de-semana vai ter custos

 Os três montanhistas que no último fim-de-semana se perderam no Parque Natural da Peneda-Gerês, sendo depois resgatados
numa operação de socorro, vão ser multados pelo Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e Biodiversidade por não terem pedido autorização para praticar desporto na área onde se encontravam. 

Nuno Teixeira, 30 anos, Cláudia Carvalho, 29, e Sérgio Neto, 41, foram resgatados em Pitões de Júnias, «uma zona de protecção parcial», comelevado valor ecológico, onde as actividades desportivas, segundo os responsáveis do Parque, «estão sujeitas a autorização prévia».

In: Sol

 só neste país nas areas protegidas deviam haver placas a dizer que não se pode pisar as flores era bom que a lei tambem fosse aplicada a certos deputados que constroem casas em areas protegidas mas pronto é a treta do costume matar a cabeça para que ?? 

Já não chega os meios de socorro lhes terem dado na cabeça porque nesse dia não queriam trabalhar porque tava a chover ainda vão ter que arrotar com uma multa.


----------



## inlandsis (9 Fev 2008 às 00:05)

Ás vezes em stuações de neve e nevoeiro nem se distingue onde acaba o chão e começa o céu. Há uns tempos na Serra da Estrela nessas condições bastou um amigo meu afastar se durante um pouco, sentiu logo dificuldade em se orientar na paisagem monocromatica e mais o factor vento. Mas em minutos encontrá-mo-lo sem panico e bem disposto, tudo bem.E a luz da lanterna no meio do nevoeiro foi a unica coisa visivel no meio daquele manto sombrio.Mas foi facil de encontrar.
Mas eu estou a falar de gente que gosta de montanha mas que não tem formação nem tecnica nem bom material,etc
Há certas condições que apelam ao desafio, bem sei por experiencia propria, mas por vezes é prudente descer e voltar horas ou no dia seguinte já nevou e está branca e acabada de cair e é espectacular!
Apesar de não ser montanhista profissional/experiente, etc..tento sempre saber a previsão e principalmente a linha de altitude da neve. Principalmente se for para Espanha, etc...
Acho pelo menos o que conheço do pais estive em várias serras de norte a sul e não me parece complicado, pelo menos eu nunca tive problemas e já andei muitas vezes por aí fora.
Apesar de tudo pode haver imprevistos...


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2008 às 12:08)

Acho que é proibido acampar no Parque Natural Peneda-Gerês, pelo menos sem uma autorização. A multa faz sentido. As pessoas têm que perceber que há certas actividades que não se podem fazer numa área tão sensível.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2008 às 12:29)

Dan disse:


> Acho que é proibido acampar no Parque Natural Peneda-Gerês, pelo menos sem uma autorização. A multa faz sentido. As pessoas têm que perceber que há certas actividades que não se podem fazer numa área tão sensível.



Sim mas com tanta burocracia para obterem a licença só lá 2010 é que acampavam...


----------



## Luis França (9 Fev 2008 às 12:31)

O Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês é o único *Parque Nacional* que temos, criado em 8 de Maio de 1971.





Acampar sem autorização só no parque de campismo perto de Leonte no vale do rio do Gerês ou em São João do Campo (perto de Vilarinho das Furnas). Nos outros locais é preciso pedir autorização, o que nem sempre acontece. Passeios a pé podemos fazê-los desde que não entremos nas zonas de protecção total.

Conheço muito bem a zona envolvente de Pitões das Júnias (num raio de 10km) pois ia para lá nos vários meses do ano desde 1985. E quem queira atravessar a serra, desde o ponto mais alto - Altar de Cabrões (Carris) - até Pitões, deveria fazê-lo nesse sentido e, raramente no sentido contrário (especialmente de Inverno), por razões óbvias. Se partirem do ponto "mais baixo" terão, certamente, dificuldades em referenciar o destino, pois estaremos rodeados de vários cumes, o que causa alguma confusão. E nunca devemos só utilizar o GPS, mas sim cartas militares (de 1934) e bússola; o GPS é um gadget dos tempos modernos e às vezes não nos serve de muito a não ser para pedir socorrooo...

Cuidado com o gelo nas fragas... dá direito a mergulhos de várias dezenas de metros.


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2008 às 12:40)

As autorizações devem privilegiar situações que envolvam projectos com algum interesse, nomeadamente científico. Talvez não fosse o caso.


----------



## Luis França (9 Fev 2008 às 13:09)

Lembram-se do dia 4 de Fevereiro de 1994?  isto sim, neve com quase 2 metros de altura...






*Pitões das Júnias*

*link2*


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2008 às 13:44)

Luis França disse:


> Lembram-se do dia 4 de Fevereiro de 1994?  isto sim, neve com quase 2 metros de altura...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nem de propósito , estive no Gerês nesse Fevereiro, não nesse dia mas já no final do mês. Por acaso até acampei por lá, no Outeiro do Pássaro 1º, mas tudo com as devidas autorizações por parte do Parque Natural Peneda-Gerês. Apanhei lá um temporal


----------



## Minho (9 Fev 2008 às 15:00)

Luis França disse:


> Lembram-se do dia 4 de Fevereiro de 1994?  isto sim, neve com quase 2 metros de altura...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que bem me lembro... 

Um dos últimos grande nevões por estas paragens juntamente com os nevões de Janeiro de 1997...


----------

